# Top 3 'feminine' Pokemon



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2011)

*Read this!*
By feminine I don't mean female only Pokemon like Nidoqueen or Vespiquen but any Pokemon that just looks really feminine. Like how Gardevoir, Meganium, and Lopunny just look better/feel right as females.

So, what are your 3 favorite feminine Pokemon?

My 3:
1. 
*Milotic* (Preferably Shiny)
 2. 
*Ninetails *
3. 
*Lilligant*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2011)

Gothita


Gorebyss


Jynx


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Jelly (Mar 27, 2011)

evee

Jirachi (idc i think it's a she!)

teddiursa (another i think is a female)


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2011)

1.Gardevoir 

2.Mienshao

3.Ninetails


----------



## Zach (Mar 27, 2011)

1.Machamp Jynx
2.Machoke Gardevoir
3.Machop Bellosum.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

Gardevoir 
Lilligant
Milotic.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Gardevoir
2. Milotic
3. Jynx


----------



## Extasee (Mar 27, 2011)

Eeve
Piplup
Jynx.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2011)

Gardevoir stomps this, and Lopunny looks pretty slut too.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 27, 2011)

Gardevoir, Jynx, and Chansey.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 27, 2011)

Gardevoir
Milotic
Lopunny


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 27, 2011)

Gardevoir
Lilligant
Bellossom

Would add more, but the limit is three.


----------



## Psych (Mar 28, 2011)

Lilligant
Milotic 
Gardevoir

Quite similar to others.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Gardevoir
Lilligant
Jynx


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2011)

Jynx isn't feminine, just ugly. 

Anyway,

Gardevoir
Dragonair
Milotic


----------



## Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Ye, Lopunny instead of Jynx


----------



## Mαri (Mar 28, 2011)

Lopunny
Gardevior
Clefairy (All lasses in the first game had a clefairy it seemed like)


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Mar 30, 2011)

1 - 

Serperior looks extremely feminine to me,but I find it amazing.

2 - 

I always end up evolving one of these and keeping one in this stage.Love it.

3 - 

This thing is beautiful,that?s it.​


----------



## ElementX (Mar 30, 2011)

You seem to have a _thing_ for limbless pokes, Slytherin :ho


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Mar 30, 2011)

ElementX said:


> You seem to have a _thing_ for limbless pokes, Slytherin :ho



Oh,damn,I?ve been caught. ​


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2011)

1. Ninetails

2. Vaporeon

3. Chansey


----------



## Orxon (Apr 1, 2011)

Gardervior, the HBIC by a landslide
Serperior
Espeon


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2011)

Milotic
Ninetails
Gardevoir


----------



## Lavender banned (Jul 1, 2011)

Jynx, gardevoir, lopunny


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess I'll say it for everyone else. I'd fuck Gardevoir


----------



## Kirito (Jul 13, 2011)

1. Gardevoir
2. Milotic
3. Roserade


----------



## Tyler (Aug 9, 2011)

Meloetta stomps all of them in that department.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 1, 2011)

Gardevoir and Lopunny definitely, and Latias as well


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 1, 2011)

Lopunny is such a whore.
Gardevoir.
Roserade.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 2, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> Lopunny is such a whore.
> Gardevoir.
> Roserade.



Oddly, those three all have a 50/50 gender ratio. That's stupid.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 3, 2011)

^ I always saw Roserade as a male Pokemon.
Like those smooth talking Hispanic dance instructors. 

Roselia is definitely feminine though.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 3, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> ^ I always saw Roserade as a male Pokemon.
> Like those smooth talking Hispanic dance instructors.
> 
> Roselia is definitely feminine though.



Roserade? Male? Hispanic dance instructors?
???


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2011)

Ninetales isn't feminine. It looks pretty neutral. 



SlytherinRayquaza said:


> Serperior looks extremely feminine to me,but I find it amazing.



Serperior looks that way to seem elegant. It has nothing to do with femininity.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Oujisama said:


> I guess I'll say it for everyone else. I'd fuck Gardevoir


Me too. 

The work on Gardevoir online is something else too.


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 4, 2011)

Surprised nobody said Cresselia.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 4, 2011)

Does Cresselia look feminine? I've never actually had a good look at a Cresselia.


----------



## South of Hell (Oct 8, 2011)

Gardevoir
Lilligant
Milotic


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 9, 2011)

It's odd how many of the Pokemon that are mentioned have even gender ratios.
I think that all the others I've seen that don't have that ratio are all pure female.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Jynx- It looks like it has Boobs.
Jigglypuff-It's Pink and Sings.
Gardevoir-Really Femine looking.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 10, 2011)

Some people here seem to have an unhealthy obsession with Gardevoir.


----------



## Violence (Oct 10, 2011)

Froslass 

Latias 

Happiny


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 10, 2011)

Latias doesn't seem to have any feminine qualities apart from her colour...


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 11, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> Latias doesn't seem to have any feminine qualities apart from her colour...



The way she acts?


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Oct 18, 2011)

> Serperior looks that way to seem elegant. It has nothing to do with femininity.



Honestly?I would never own a male Serperior.
I?m sorry,elegance purposes or not,it looks girly to me.​


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 18, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> The way she acts?



And how are you supposed to know that without watching movie 5...


----------



## Kiss (Nov 13, 2011)

Gardevoir 
Lopunny
Milotic


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Latias' human form is a girl. There is that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd guess that Gardevoir is the obvious #1 here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2011)

SlytherinRayquaza said:


> Honestly?I would never own a male Serperior.
> I?m sorry,elegance purposes or not,it looks girly to me.​



[SP]Serperior is the "regal pokemon". 
Members of royalty have a fancy look, it's not related to girliness.


A grass pokemon that definitely cannot be seen as male would be Meganium.

[/SP]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

1. gardevoir
2. gardevoir
3. gardevoir


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 15, 2011)

My top 3 would probably be Lopunny, Gardevoir, and Mismagius.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like a stripper.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 25, 2011)

Anybody remember Jynx before the color change?


----------



## Eonflare (Nov 28, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Anybody remember Jynx before the color change?



Yeah, so what?


----------



## tessacha (Nov 28, 2011)

Gardevoir
Lopunny
Milotic


----------



## Eonflare (Dec 19, 2011)

Gardevoir and Lopunny seem to fit the "feminine" thing. There shouldn't even be males of those two.


----------

